

What We Learned from Building a Global Engineering Team - hbradleyf
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2015/03/20/lessons-from-building-a-global-engineering-team/

======
jnagro
I like the mention of Servant Leadership. Really important part of a high
performing team culture.

